# Death Roll.



## redtail2426 (Dec 25, 2007)

Has anyone else seen there tegu do a death roll because this morning my little terror was feeling the need to eat my hands again so I wrapped my sleeves over my hands so I could pick him up to put him in his feeding bin and he grabbed onto my sleeve and did a Death roll on it. It was pretty impressive to see him do it not that I would recommend it though.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 25, 2007)

Yes, they can do this, I have never had one do it to me tho.


----------



## redtail2426 (Dec 25, 2007)

I know my guy is a terror he is 5 1/2 months old and somedays he dosnt want to eat me and somedays he does he loves my fingers and toes. O well hopefully he will calm down when he gets older.


----------



## COWHER (Dec 25, 2007)

Mine used to do it when i had his harness and leash on and we would go outside then he would make a run for it and i stopped him he would death roll like mad.. lol but like has been said just keep at Bobbys methods and with age they WILL calm down :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## olympus (Dec 25, 2007)

Mine does it sometimes when it doesn't want to be picked up.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 25, 2007)

olympus said:


> Mine does it sometimes when it doesn't want to be picked up.


Ours too. I hold the base of their tales loosely and the right hand has the midsection. When they death roll the left hand lets them spin and just keep your right hand under them. It really helps to have big hands!! You can feel it coming so it shouldn't be a big surprise.

I haven't seen a bite and death roll. I imagine they could do some damage to your fingers!!!


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 25, 2007)

The only death roll I have witnessed is when I put a harness on Rascal and decided to take a walk.
He rolled and scared me.  I tried to pull him closer to me so he wouldn't accidently break loose and he just kept rolling.
Once I put him back in the house he was fine.

Brat!


----------



## striggs (Dec 29, 2007)

same here with the harness & leash.


----------



## Aranha (Dec 29, 2007)

Haha my god! My baby tegu has never ever bitten me or even shown any signs of agressions for that matter ^^. Guess i just got lucky


----------



## Mike (Dec 29, 2007)

One of mine does the death roll, but only with fresh, prekilled mice.


----------

